# Bright brass hardware time to change?



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

I would use some more contemporary brushed nickel or stainless hardware. I'm not really a fan of light fixtures in kitchens, but if you want to keep it, I'd used a ceiling light rather than a hanging one. Also, change the open recessed can trims for an enclosed LED one or with ones to match your hardware.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*rail lighting system over the counters*



iminaquagmire said:


> I would use some more contemporary brushed nickel or stainless hardware. I'm not really a fan of light fixtures in kitchens, but if you want to keep it, I'd used a ceiling light rather than a hanging one. Also, change the open recessed can trims for an enclosed LED one or with ones to match your hardware.


 Thanks so much for your response. What would you think of going to a rail lighting system over the counters vs. recessed cans? I was looking at Artcraft Shuttle AC5834, a more modern contempo rail lighting kit available in Brushed Nickel and Oiled Rubbed Bronze finish. I am inclined to choose brushed nickel but I could be swayed.
And what would you do for a ceiling light instead of a hanging light?

http://www.1800lighting.com/Artcraft/Shuttle/item.cfm?itemsku=AC5834BN


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Take the soffits down?*

What would you think of taking the soffits down so I could use Island Lighting on both sides of the room?
I would cut off at the fridge and leave that portion over the fridge though?
Also, should I replace the travertine backsplashes with glass tiles for a more modern look?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I know someone that sprayed his hardware with hammered antique bronze
spray paint; then baked then in the oven to harden and preserve the paint.

I asked him what temp he used and how long he baked it for, and he didn't
remember as he did it several years ago. He guessed it was 350* for 30 minutes. 
If you're going to change them off, you could give it a try on one
and see if you like it. 
Anyhow, he said they still look good. 

Where is the ceiling fan? I know ceiling fans are out, I have one in our
breakfast area and our family room. I will never give them up as it keeps
my house feeling very cool all summer. 

The hanging lighting the middle is too frilly and the yellow
walls are not complemenrty to the cabinets. I think a light beige color
walls would look good.

I like the travertine tiles.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*So antique bronze hardware would be a better look for the room?*



Two Knots said:


> I know someone that sprayed his hardware with hammered antique bronze
> spray paint; then baked then in the oven to harden and preserve the paint.
> 
> I asked him what temp he used and how long he baked it for, and he didn't
> ...


Thank you so much for your ideas.
Actually, the walls aren't yellow as the picture looks. They are an off white. The paint is named Dover.
However, the breakfast nook area IS a light yellow.
And I think that needs to be changed.
So, you think a light beige for the entire room would work?
I am thinking you are right.

So antique bronze hardware would be a better look for the room?
I wouldn't paint them though, but I would buy new ones.
Same style? Or different?

Here is a pic of the ceiling fan area.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

JackoD said:


> Well, it's my understanding bright brass is out of date.
> Not positive but that's what I assume as I can't buy anything bright anymore.


Yeah, must be. I don't quite understand it. I wanted to replace some brass hardware in my bathroom a while back. I gave up --- couldn't find anything. So I sprayed it with Brass colored spray paint. Looks excellent.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*I just got used to the brass*



SPS-1 said:


> Yeah, must be. I don't quite understand it. I wanted to replace some brass hardware in my bathroom a while back. I gave up --- couldn't find anything. So I sprayed it with Brass colored spray paint. Looks excellent.


I have a bathroom that needs the same.
Everything in there is bright brass now and I guess I need a change to keep up with the times.
Crazy, I just got used to the brass...lol.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I suggest you go to a store like Home Goods and pick up a few red
cushions and try them out. They have a good return policy, so keep
trying until you get it right. 

...about the love seat, how big is it? 60"? How big is that wall with the
ottoman if you start the measurement from the edge of the sofa
on the far wall?...I would try it on that wall, try the coffee table
in front of the big sofa ... and as much as you may love the ottoman
you may have to remove it. I love your colors and style as well
as your accessories...your room only 
suffers from being too narrow for the current set-up. 

Back to your kitchen...I am not a fan of yellow, love beiges and cream colors
in a room. I did my entire first floor in light beige. We have an open floor
plan, only the kitchen is a separate room. I painted my kitchen in two shades
of light tan, and I'm thinking about doing the darker tan a little lighter.

Since your LR is tans and creams I think your kitchen would look 
nice in light creamy tan. I think we have the same ceiling fan.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> I suggest you go to a store like Home Goods and pick up a few red
> cushions and try them out. They have a good return policy, so keep
> trying until you get it right.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm in agreement and I will try out the light creamy tan. The great thing about paint is you can always redo it easily if you're not happy but I think you are right and I'm on it.

I think the loveseat is 60 inch but will check and get back.

The fan is Casablanca and I bought it 2 years ago from Empire Electric, a specialty electric store here in upstate NY.
I love the fan but it is bright brass.
Now if I change out the drawer pulls and things what do I do for the fan?
I don't want to replace that too as it is a nice quality 3 speed with reverse fan with a lifetime guarantee and all.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I like the Casablanca series, we have Hunter fans (in the antique bronze)

Have you see my thread on painting a chandelier? Do the same thing 
to the ceiling fan... take it down, remove the blades and spray paint it
with Rusteloum hammered antique bronze.
First clean it well, give it a light sanding (with fine sand paper)
to rough it up a bit and then spray it with a few coats of paint...
allow it to dry well between coats.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

No offense but it looks to me like your kitchen is stuck in 1990. Too much wood. Even the switch plate is wood. That ceiling fan is dated with the shades and their shape. You could probably paint the light and change the shades but its a lot of work to save it and not a lot of money to just replace it with a more contemporary one. 

If money is an issue, some color in some cushions and new curtains would do a lot of good without buying new furniture, though again less golden oak goes a long way to modernizing the look.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*No offense taken at all*



iminaquagmire said:


> No offense but it looks to me like your kitchen is stuck in 1990. Too much wood. Even the switch plate is wood. That ceiling fan is dated with the shades and their shape. You could probably paint the light and change the shades but its a lot of work to save it and not a lot of money to just replace it with a more contemporary one.
> 
> If money is an issue, some color in some cushions and new curtains would do a lot of good without buying new furniture, though again less golden oak goes a long way to modernizing the look.


 No offense taken, that's why I am here. And I agree, I am stuck in the 90's and want to get out.
There is a lot of wood in the kitchen. It was pretty expensive when I had it put in, it is high quality and custom built. And I like it, so it will stay. But I am open to some change. I was thinking of getting rid of the Corian countertops and maybe looking into quartz.
By the way, the light switch covers aren't wood. Some are cream colored off white cast iron (French style) by the breakfast area and some are bright brass for the other areas. I know I should replace them all and I will.
Money is not an issue. When you mention color for some cushions and curtains, do you mean cushions for the bench seats? And what color would you go with?
Again, thank you so much.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I like the Casablanca series, we have Hunter fans (in the antique bronze)
> 
> Have you see my thread on painting a chandelier? Do the same thing
> to the ceiling fan... take it down, remove the blades and spray paint it
> ...


 Hunter makes a great fan. I have 2 Hunters in my family room and they have to be 25 years old. They are still working perfectly and are guaranteed for life.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

JackoD said:


> No offense taken, that's why I am here. And I agree, I am stuck in the 90's and want to get out.
> There is a lot of wood in the kitchen. It was pretty expensive when I had it put in, it is high quality and custom built. And I like it, so it will stay. But I am open to some change. I was thinking of getting rid of the Corian countertops and maybe looking into quartz.
> By the way, the light switch covers aren't wood. Some are cream colored off white cast iron (French style) by the breakfast area and some are bright brass for the other areas. I know I should replace them all and I will.
> Money is not an issue. When you mention color for some cushions and curtains, do you mean cushions for the bench seats? And what color would you go with?
> Again, thank you so much.


'
Curtains and cushions would depend on your wall color. A deep red or burgundy usually goes well with earth tones if that's the direction you're going.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

I like the back splash. I bet you recently added it. I think the corian counter tops can stay. I agree with quagmire, that you need to paint the cabinets. I would take down the soffits and use brushed nickel pulls. Your oak cabinets made me think of the cabinets on this blog:

http://www.younghouselove.com/2012/01/how-to-paint-your-cabinets-aka-hallelujah/


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Actually I like the looks*

I know I am behind the times with a lot of things and I am willing to change, but not my wood.
Wood has such character, it is homey and warm. It just has such a personality.
I have seen some very beautiful designer kitchens done with white, just I am not willing to go there with mine, not in this house.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Actually I like the looks*

Sorry, I double posted by mistake.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just as a FYI --- I think the bright brass is more than just out of style. I did a short search and found that Brass plating is normally done in a cyanide chemical solution. Apparently, this process is not allowed in most jurisdictions. There seem to be alternative processes, but don't work quite as well.
I figured as much. I remember the difficulty our company had (way back) getting a permit to do black-oxide and anodizing in-house.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with your cabs, change off the hardware...and paint the
walls. Remove the brass hanging light in the kitchen, and paint the fan.
Put a high hat where you have the brass light.
You have high hats in the soffit, right ? 

You'll be surprised how up-lifting that will be.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't think you need to paint your cabinets. You just need to tone down the amount of wood. Right now you just have nothing to draw your eye away from all the wood.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Air-tite Halo*



Two Knots said:


> Nothing wrong with your cabs, change off the hardware...and paint the
> walls. Remove the brass hanging light in the kitchen, and paint the fan.
> Put a high hat where you have the brass light.
> You have high hats in the soffit, right ?
> ...


 The recessed light cans are Air-tite Halo 4" in the soffits.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Tone down is what I'm looking for*



iminaquagmire said:


> I don't think you need to paint your cabinets. You just need to tone down the amount of wood. Right now you just have nothing to draw your eye away from all the wood.


 
Tone down is what I'm looking for. I am online shopping this morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree with this guy.


----------

